
LambdaConf: White Supremacy Under the Guise of “Inclusion” - mrstorm
https://modelviewculture.com/news/lambda-conf-fuckery-white-supremacy-under-the-guise-of-inclusion
======
analognoise
I don't give a shit if somebody is an asshole in their personal life, if
they're an expert we as critical thinking adults should be able to separate
that from their arguments.

This "let's thought police our conferences!" stuff is SUCH bullshit I can't
even fathom it.

~~~
stray
Today is April 1st.

I think this article is a wizardly April Fools joke -- it comes off as 100%
serious. But it can't be.

Not really.

After all, _nobody_ expects the Spanish Inquisition. Or Tailgunner Joe's
McCarthyism. Or Chairman Mao's Cultural Revolution. Or the Salem Witch hunt.

And all those things turned out wonderfully -- so why not do it again?

/s

------
pyb
On top of that, the conference is now being sponsored by a fascist group
("Status 451").

~~~
13thLetter
All the fascists I know are in favor of allowing people they disagree with to
freely speak without risking their livelihoods.

